# Just fniished EMTB exam



## Brian (Apr 2, 2010)

Just finished my exam.. shut off at 65 questions, there's one question I've been obsessing over for the whole ride home from the testing center:  IF a nursing home presents you with a valid DNR order while supplying oxygen to a PT in respiratory distress, you would continue to assist her breathing , right?  DNR means do not resuscitate, so since the PT is in distress as opposed to complete arrest, then you still have a duty to help the PT, am I correct about this, or can I chalk that one up as a missed question?

(The two options I was going back and forth between were A) Follow the DNR's orders.  and B) Continue ventilating the PT)


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 2, 2010)

DNR is "Do Not Resuscitate", not "Do Not Treat".


----------



## Brian (Apr 2, 2010)

That's what I figured.  That test really made me want to second guess I lot of my answers as I was clicking along.  For the most part I didn't go back and change anything, just went with my gut and what I learned from the book and the instructors.  Guess I'll find out how I did tomorrow.


----------



## joeshmoe (Apr 2, 2010)

If they have a valid DNR, you would still provide supplemental oxygen and suction the airway, but not provide artificial ventilations. 

Maybe local protocols vary on this, someone can correct me if I'm wrong. If the test choices were to either VENTILATE the patient or follow the DNR, I would have went with follow the DNR.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 2, 2010)

Brian said:


> Just finished my exam.. shut off at 65 questions, there's one question I've been obsessing over for the whole ride home from the testing center: IF a nursing home presents you with a valid DNR order while *supplying *oxygen to a PT in respiratory distress, you would continue to *assist* her breathing , right? DNR means do not resuscitate, so since the PT is in distress as opposed to complete arrest, then you still have a duty to help the PT, am I correct about this, or can I chalk that one up as a missed question?
> 
> (The two options I was going back and forth between were A) Follow the DNR's orders. and B) Continue ventilating the PT)


 
If you are supplying oxygen (N/C, NRB ) it's no conflict with a DNR. However, if you're assisting with a BVM, that's another animal entirely, and in direct conflict with proper DNR orders. So, did the question say supplying, or assisting? This is a perfect example of how reading into the question can get you into a mess on the exam.


----------



## AVPU (Apr 2, 2010)

I believe you also have to run a DNR through medical control before ceasing resus efforts, this probably varies depending on protocol.

Good luck and let us know your results.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 2, 2010)

AND it has to be an Out of hospital DNR.  a DNR is only valid in a hospital.


AND
YOU AREN'T SUPPOSED TO DIVULGE TESTING INFORMATION.  

did you not read the papers you signed?

if this was my post, i'd be asking the moderators to delete it.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 2, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> AND it has to be an Out of hospital DNR. a DNR is only valid in a hospital.
> 
> 
> AND
> ...


 
...and this thread is why...


----------



## Brian (Apr 2, 2010)

Ah, I apologize.. I don't see any way to contact a mod, maybe I'm blind.. hopefully someone will come along and delete this.


----------



## TraprMike (Apr 2, 2010)

Brian said:


> Just finished my exam.. shut off at 65 questions, there's one question I've been obsessing over for the whole ride home from the testing center:  IF a nursing home presents you with a valid DNR order while supplying oxygen to a PT in respiratory distress, you would continue to assist her breathing , right?  DNR means do not resuscitate, so since the PT is in distress as opposed to complete arrest, then you still have a duty to help the PT, am I correct about this, or can I chalk that one up as a missed question?
> 
> (The two options I was going back and forth between were A) Follow the DNR's orders.  and B) Continue ventilating the PT)



I think this question is generic enouph to let slide.. it wasn't a quote from the test.


----------



## Brian (Apr 5, 2010)

Got my results this morning , passed!


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats!


Did you go to TCC?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 5, 2010)

Brian said:


> BTW Linuss, I see you're from FW also.. do you mind if I ask about different hiring opportunities for Basics?  Does MedStar hire Basic's full time?   I'd love to get some real world experience before I get involved in EMT-P coursework.  Absolutely nothing beats having real world experience imo.  I'll take PT if that's all I can get, but FT would be awesome.



MedStar does hire Basics, but I do not believe they are taking EMT applications right now.  I'm in the process of applying for Paramedic, which they are taking applications for.  They are taking supply techs, which would be a good way of getting your foot in the door for when they look for EMTs again   www.medstar911.org

CareFlite does hire Basics as well, and they are accepting applications for their Dallas operation, but that's IFT and not 911.  CareFlite does 911 in Johnson county (Burleson/Cleburne) but I think they're full on EMTs for that.  www.careflite.org

AMR, also in Dallas, hires Basics and is hiring currently as well.  They have a N Richland Hills truck that they run so you can check in to that if you want to stay in the FW area.  They do 911 in Arlington and Collin county, but both are full.  www.amr.net

MedicOne also hires EMTs, but I only know that they are looking for medics, not too sure on EMTs.

FW Fire is going through a hiring process right now.  Don't know if you have any interest in being a FF, but the test is next month, and they are mainly all EMTs with FWFD.  


That's about it in the FW area.  Most of the east side is fire based, while we on the west side are dominated by CareFlite, MedStar and AMR for 911.


----------



## Brian (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Linuss ty much for the info, I really appreciate it... gonna look into AMR first and go from there.  Also, I didn't do my Basic at TCC, but I am considering doing my paramedic there in the fall.   Haven't quite decided between MDMC, which i'm used to, or TCC which is closer to home.


----------

